# How did I live with out it?



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

This thread is for everyone to post some praise for the equipment that has simplified, saved or in any other way helped out you aquarium keeping.

I'll start first. My beloved drop checker. I just installed it two days ago. It is such a snap to visually see how much CO2 I currently have in the tank. My plants are happy and pearling.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know about simplified, saved or in any other way helped out my aquarium keeping, but I *LOVE* my inline CO2 diffusor. I installed it last weekend on my 75 gal tank. My bps is right around 1 and I have a bazillion micro bubbles flowing around the tank.


----------



## madfish (Oct 28, 2007)

Im loving water change days now that I have a python to suck out the water. No more packing 5 gal buckets around the house anymore.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

My pressurized CO2. No more mixing, just set it and forget it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

...decent lighting. For years I lived with the light that came with the tank, supplemented by bendable doctor's lights. A few years ago I upgraded to PC lighting and just recently to T5's. I love the T5's. I'm in lighting heaven!  (Thanks Niko!)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

For me, it was switching from diy to pressurized CO2. Eliminating making that solution every other week, and the 'snot' cleaning from the yeast/sugar solution was huge! Not to mention the stability it brought to the tank.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

My Eheim canister filters with quick release valves have made my life so much easier (and quieter). First I had HOB filters and then powerheads with quickfilters and both were difficult to remove from the tank for cleaning without making a huge mess. After I got my first Eheim I started hunting everywhere for good deals on them so I could get them on all my tanks.


----------



## davesurfer (Jan 17, 2009)

cah925 said:


> I don't know about simplified, saved or in any other way helped out my aquarium keeping, but I *LOVE* my inline CO2 diffusor. I installed it last weekend on my 75 gal tank. My bps is right around 1 and I have a bazillion micro bubbles flowing around the tank.


Hey cool, I'm thinking about this inline diffuser but is it this one? http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-diffuser-13mm.html#

They say it's only good to 55 gallons?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I got the 17mm due to my hose size. These things are amazing!!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Aquaclear surface skimmer keeps me warm in the jubblies.

Charlie


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Like BertH said, upgrading to pressurized from DIY CO2. What a great investment that has been!!

-Dave


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pressurized CO2 all the way!!!! I don't want to ever go back!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

1. Python!!!!!
2. Eheims
3. Pressurized vs DIY CO2
4. Stealth heater (no need to unplug)


----------



## maswan0 (Oct 11, 2006)

Pressurized CO2 with inline reactor!


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Looks like the pressurized CO2 is winning by a longshot. I'd have to agree though, it sure has made dosing CO2 a breeze.


----------



## Yokomo99 (Aug 26, 2008)

I also like my pressurized CO2 but as the owner of a large tank I am very much in love with my Python. On the other hand the plants in my tank love my T5 lighting. 

Matt


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

1. pressurized Co2
2. brass 2 way splitter ( now I can have fish and shrimp in 10gal without overdosing Co2)
3. Inline Boyu Diffuser


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

So far, my Python water change tool and power saving 6700K bulbs. they fit right into those crappy hoods that come with 5 and ten gallon tanks and give great light for the fish and plants!

Soon I will be buying a eheim and some t-5 lighting for my 20 gallon.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

In today's economy. this is my "couldn't live without" list:

1. Bulk dry ferts
2. glutaraldehyde (generic Excel)
3. store credit for plants!


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Planting Tongs with scissor attachment
2. $1 Plastic trays 2ftx1ft
3. Battery powered tank Vacuum, dead plant/mulm buildup? suck it up
4. Python
5. Magnetic glass cleaner


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

1)Pressurized
2)Python
3)pH controller


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

1) dual stage regulators for my pressurized systems
2) Python


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Definately the water changer... until it broke. And then the pressurized CO2. The drop checker doesn't get used as much any more. I just watch for pearling and then fish problems to tell me where the CO2 needs to be.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Timers are my "CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT".
I wouldn't have any type of regular light or Co2 schedule without them.
I could leave the Co2 on 24/7, but not the lights.

Then my Metzenbaum scissors and ADA pinsettes M.
I have many pairs of scissors and tweezers and use them all for different applications, but 
those are the best of the bunch.

Of course Pressurized Co2, but I have NON CO2 tanks, so with them I can live with out Pressurized Co2, but they still need the light timer.

There used to be timers that are exactly like the Coralife Digital with one difference, they DO NOT have the two yellow banks that turn on when the others turn off (day / night), and you could get them EVERYWHERE. (note, I could only find the analog Coralife Copy timer to display)
You could get them at Target, Wal*Mart, Home Depot, Ace and Lowes and sometimes even in the grocery store. Nwt they are not sold at any store I know of. You CAN find them online but they cost about the same as the Coralife, $20 to $25 so for the few extra bucks, it is nice to have the OFF CYCLE power outlets for moon lights and for air pumps if you like to aerate your tank.

But back when they were starting to disappear from the shelves, I got two of them for $4 each at Target. About 2 years later, they are still alive and kicking and accurate as always. I tried for the next few months to hit every target I had NOT been to while out and about looking for more.
I even hit wal-marts and any time I was in a home depot or lowe's, I was looking for them, but never did find another one.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

My girlfriend, I can't aquascape for s**t.


----------

